# Lillian Vernon witch question...



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Link to witch

I was just looking at this witch for my "stirring witch" prop and thought it might be a lot easier than trying to find all the pieces seperately and making one...she looks like she'd work. What do you all think? Having never done one, I'm not sure what to watch out for. Her hands are poseable so I think she'd be fine...?

TIA


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Considering her height and the fact that she has LED eyes and posable arms, I think she's fairly reasonably priced (especially if you factor in all of the legwork you would have to do to track down the individual elements and the time you would put into construction). LV is currently running a free shipping on orders over $50 promo, so that sweetens the deal.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I am assuming you got your catalog today as well. I saw the witch on the site a while back when they set up the halloween section. I am kinda upset that I have already started my witch for this year. I wished I known beforehand they were going to have her this year. She looks pretty cool.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

They must buy from the same warehouse in China that Oriental Trading uses because I just got the OT catalog and found the same thing.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You could find everything you need cheaper than this, but your time is worth something as well. I am a hacker myself. I vote for buy it and hack it. 

Make jointed pvc arms, attach the hands from the prop to the arms with screws, then attach the pvc arms to the frame of the prop with zip ties. 

Now get crackin' on the cauldron!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the help guys. I think I'll go ahead and get her because if I don't, the project will have to wait until next year...you are right, sometimes saving some time is worth the money...And she could use some hacking, true! I don't like the color of her face, but the hands look pretty nice...pvc arms would be good, but I've got some extra hanger wire and swim noodles I could use too. Anyone know if swim noodles take spray paint?

Thanks much for the advice.

added: We're thinking of picking up a big cheap plastic cauldron as soon as they're available, attaching a magnet to the bottom stub of her broom and a magnet on the wiper motor beneath the cauldron so we won't have to put any holes in it and will be able to fill it with some hot water/dry ice. Does this sound workable?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ghostie, what if you got a record player and hooked it up set it up on a milkcrate and then put the fogger below it. You could hook up a spotlight any color you wnated and then if you put holes in it so what, no mess to clean up later. Just a thought. I think thats what i plan to do.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Turtle, thats a good plan. If I can find a turntable. I was concerned about that one. I guess there's really no super easy way to do it, nine ways to skin a cat, so-to-speak. I do have a really lamo 200 watt fog machine that would work well, I think. I'll have to let this one stew for a while. I've had another small cauldron on a tripod that I've had for years. I'm thinking I'll just put the witch next to it this year if I run out of time...

Another question. I'd really like a soundtrack like the one on the Fright Catalog witch. Anyone know how I can do something like that? It really finishes off the prop nicely...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just to update on the witch...Sadly disappointed. Wow what a let down. It says 69in tall, yeah right. Maybe if i ripped open her hat and stuffed it with something so it stood up straight. This thing is really junky. For 66 bucks i thought i might be nice. NOT!!! I knew i wouldnt have time tomake my own witch this year, so i thought hey this one looks nice itll work for this year. DAMNIT!!! thats what i get for taking a shortcut. I shoulda just tried to make it, but im only one person...LOL. Anyway, its just my opinion. But as i said, i was extremely disappointed


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Crap. I'm sorry to hear that turtle. Mine hasn't arrived yet. Now I'm worried! I'm sure she's hackable though, to make her better. I also ordered the reaper guy and he came last week and he was _way _better than I had hoped, which is an abnormality when ordering from a catalog...when I get mine, maybe together, we can think of some ideas to fix them ...


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, that sucks about the witch. I just ordered it last week myself too.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Just to update on the witch...Sadly disappointed. Wow what a let down. It says 69in tall, yeah right. Maybe if i ripped open her hat and stuffed it with something so it stood up straight. This thing is really junky. For 66 bucks i thought i might be nice. NOT!!! I knew i wouldnt have time tomake my own witch this year, so i thought hey this one looks nice itll work for this year. DAMNIT!!! thats what i get for taking a shortcut. I shoulda just tried to make it, but im only one person...LOL. Anyway, its just my opinion. But as i said, i was extremely disappointed


I got mine today and I don't think she's too bad. Of course she was very smushed when coming out of the box and I had to work with her a bit. Move her hair around, smooth out her "dress", point her hat, but she could be worse. Her hands have no obvious thumb which is cheap, and her head is a tad small, but I think I can work with her. I think for 39 bucks (without stand) she's a little expensive for what she is, but doable...

I'm very sorry you don't like yours turtle. I'm sure you could return her and get your money back...Lillian Vernon customer service number is 1-800-55-2250. I feel bad that you're not happy. Since it was my post that suggested it...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

well wait a second...where did you get yours, cuz i paid 54.98 for mine and that was with the stand(66w/shipping). Without the stand it was 44.98 plus shipping. How did you get it for 39? I paid almost double for it, that sucks. I have gotten things from them in the past and was always happy. My husband said to return the witch. I dont have time to "make" a new one. I was just really hoping for something spectacular for 60 bucks. Thats what i get for not seeing it in person. The catelog always looks better. Alas, i will just have to work with her and hope to make her better. I guess my main problem was that she was so much smaller than i had anticipated.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

ghostie, yours looks great!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

You are right, turtle, it was 44.98 for the witch without stand. I remembered incorrectly. I would return it if you don't like it, but you'll have to eat the shipping. I _hate _that. I know what you mean, often I've been burned by stuff that looks great in a catalog and is crap when you get it home...Maybe you can put her up on a black box or something and get her taller. At night it would be hardly visable with a cauldron in front of her...good luck and let us know how you fix her...

Thanks JohnnyL, she's growing on me. But she looks like she's had a bit too much caffine!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

i was wondering about this witch also and it does look half way decent except as you say the face ..is there a way to take that off and put one you like better on it.. without a major production.
have you tried to light it up as you would for halloween maybe that face will look okay anyways.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

The head is foam I believe and her collar is glued to it. Not sure how easy it would be to put a mask over it or replace it altogether. I'll get a close look at her in the morning and see. I think I'll put mine on an overturned 5 gallon bucket painted black. That would help make her more ominous...And yeah, I think the face will be okay under blue lights, it's just such a bright green in daylight...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*collections witch*

ok guys you may not like this but collectionect has a witch similar to the lillian vernon they wont let me copy pic but check this out here

http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item90057.aspx

for pic to see ^^
info on item

Give trick-or-treaters and visitors a chilling welcome with this motion-activated witch. Her cackling laugh and shivering scream, moving hands, animated head and glowing green eyes will startle even the bravest. Requires 6 "AA" batteries (not incl.). 13 1/2"W x 9"D x 57"H.

Price: $14.99
i'm going to order this so when i get it ill take a pic


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*collections witch pic to campare to lillian vernon*

Ok here are 3 pics all are okay could use some sprucing up, but thats okay.

this is the collections witch it is smaller than the lillian..52 inches but eyes light up the arms move and it does the witch cackle, is motion activated with my discount 12.74
















witch hair is brown not purple.

this is the reaper they had 12.74 also screams help me arms move , motion activated also same size as witch 









and this is the pumpkin ghoul guy ...it is fibre optic i havent tried it yet 14.99
it is 52 inches also than the witch and reaper









they all use AA batteries


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

The hands on the lilian are way better...also has a taller hat.

think ill add some different hair and a type a shawl or the creepy cloth to the one i got. i really dont like the yellow they added to it either.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures,Lilly. I really like that pumpkin guy too!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I just ordered that Pumpkin Ghoul. Got some plans for him.


----------

